# kayak jousting



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

so..anybody else ever like sneak up on their buddy and ram your kayak into theirs when they arent paying attention? 

maybe ill just quit posting late at night...


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I read kayak jousting... and I instantly expected a story of you and friend beating the piss out of each with paddles until one falls out the 'yak. Oh well


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Same thing I was thinking but with foam tipped paddles 
You know that could develope into a new sport.
You all aught to try that.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Making notes to install a mirror on the yak now to keep an eye out on whos sneakn up on ya  what are buddys for I guess


----------



## LouDog (Dec 31, 2002)

We call it...'battleship'......"Approaching Ramming Speeeed"...been sunk a couple times in my sea lion..
Lou


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Shooter said:


> Making notes to install a mirror on the yak now to keep an eye out on whos sneakn up on ya  what are buddys for I guess



Hmmm....beats cock fighting ...

Watch your rear, Shooter


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

I do that to my wife a lot. She's always paranoid when I'm paddling near her. I can't help myself. It's just too easy and sooooo much fun.


----------



## glen721 (Jul 25, 2004)

My buddy rammed my yak by accident and our rods became tangled and he snapped my brand new rod. So from than on I made sure to keep my distance from him.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

glen721 said:


> My buddy rammed my yak by accident and our rods became tangled and he snapped my brand new rod. So from than on I made sure to keep my distance from him.



Funniest thing I ever saw. Glen hurled the rod and reel 75 yards on the flats in Lynnhaven.


I was not the rammer, BTW.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

I like to take mine out in the ocean when my buddies are surfing, then we all run into each other. its pretty fun but I did take a small chunk out of my buddies shin last time


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Boys love to play don't they.
I once was one.
And now that I'm getting old they say I'll return to my child hood again .
O boy can't wait.


----------

